# External speakers



## t_rope

I bought a e-caller on a budget,it sounds really good but not as load as I need in open areas that I call. What would be a good inexpensive speaker that would plug into my caller. The caller already has a 15watt speaker so I don't know if I got a 50watt would I need and amp on it.I am first to admit I don't know anything about speakers.


----------



## youngdon

Watts will give you volume if you have an amp to push it, but you'll need to match the ohms as well or you'll get static. 
. What make is your. Caller?


----------



## t_rope

I have the new icotec 500 has great sound just not a lot of volume. So if I plug a 50 watt speaker into it I should get very loud?


----------



## youngdon

Look at your owners manual and check the ohms on the internal speaker.


----------



## t_rope

If I match the ohms then will I need a amp


----------



## youngdon

That depends on the amp you have. It is rated for output. Can you shut off the internal speaker (switch) ?


----------



## t_rope

No I just have a jack to plug into that's all the info I have. Might have to call the manufacturer


----------



## youngdon

I'm really surprised that the owners manual or even the call itself doesn't have any info. Do you have a radio shack near you ?


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is another thing I may be different then most. I have seen coyotes respond to a call from over a mile away, using the small JS e-caller. The one that costs around $30-40 hooked up with a tweeter speaker. Not a lot of volume but better tone as far as I am concerned. So I dont think volume is the answer unless you want to call in the wind, JMO If they will respond within a mile with not a lot of volume, why use more volume just move a mile or so and call again, this will also cut down on the coyotes response time. I always heard a coyote will cover a mile in 15 min casually. Again I feel way to many things are put into calling coyotes and mainly its because of the industry trying to sell their wares.


----------



## youngdon

Lol.... That last sentence is so true.


----------



## t_rope

A lot of truth there, but I do call in a lot of wind and open country. Mostly looking for speaker when I set up to call wolves. My call works good for coyotes. I do have a radio shack close.


----------



## youngdon

Take your unit and all the paperwork. I bet they can hook you up. Let me know what they say.


----------

